# Oblivion Error on startup



## Techsupported (Dec 15, 2006)

I just bought oblivion, installed it, and tried to play it reported an error.
AppName: oblivion.exe AppVer: 1.1.0.425 ModName: oblivion.exe
ModVer: 1.1.0.425 Offset: 00090b06

my ram is listed at 504 (req. 512)

i would like to know how i can lose ram and which chip i should buy.

also my video card is listed as Card name: Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family

to my untrained eye this isn't supported

any help would be appreiciated 
thanks


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Techsupported said:


> I just bought oblivion, installed it, and tried to play it reported an error.
> AppName: oblivion.exe AppVer: 1.1.0.425 ModName: oblivion.exe
> ModVer: 1.1.0.425 Offset: 00090b06
> 
> ...


before you buy any game it is wise to go here and check your system will run it www.systemrequirementslab.com


----------



## Techsupported (Dec 15, 2006)

I tried that and it said

We could not determine your exact system so we can't tell if your computer can run this product. Please review all the information below in the details section to try and make the evaluation yourself.

also i have resigned myself to buying a new video card and ram chip. at this point im just looking for recommendations


----------



## Papermoon (Nov 6, 2006)

www.crucial.com
They have a good utility that will scan your system, identify the current RAM and reccommend upgrades. It will tell you how much and of what type is supported, and if it needs to be paired, or not.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Even with a RAM upgrade you probably won't get it to run. 
"Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family" ... this sounds like an integrated video card to me and Oblivion is a pretty demanding game and will most likely laugh and say no way am I running on that. Even if it is a dedicated vid card it isn't listed as a supported card in Oblivions FAQ (see below ... from the official Oblivion site)



> *Recommended:
> 
> * 3 Ghz Intel Pentium 4 or equivalent processor
> * 1 GB System RAM
> ...


----------



## Boingo (Apr 1, 2006)

You can knock oblivion down from shader model 3.0 to 2.0 with an oldblivion mod. This lets the game play on lesser systems.


----------



## thisisacooluser (Dec 25, 2006)

I installed oblivion, but whenever i try to play it an error comes up reading....."The instruction at "0x00490b06" referenced memory at "0x00000000". The memory could not be "read".

Click ok to terminate the program 
Click ocancel to debug the program 

they both exit the program. I tried reinstalling it but the same thing happens.


----------



## Ragzz (Jan 2, 2007)

i have all the requirments to run this game and it still wont run on my computer, when i press play a black box named oblivion and it encounters and error and needs to close.


----------



## thisisacooluser (Dec 25, 2006)

that is what happens to me as well


----------



## Ragzz (Jan 2, 2007)

any idea whats wrong with it? if u find out how to fix it, plz e-mail me at [email protected]


----------

